
Ask HN: How do jump hosts improve security on AWS? - luckyorlame
With proper security groups and IAM configured, I am having trouble seeing the value (in terms of additional security) using a Jump Box pattern (Bastion Host) - what I am missing?
======
IronWolve
1 host vs all hosts. I've been using jumphosts on all my dmz's for years.
Never have ssh open to the Internet, or desktop networks. Then I only have 1
host with an ssh ACL, not all my servers.

